# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  شرح لعلاقة بين التضخم وأسعار الفائدة ودور البنك المركزي  ارجو الدخول حالا  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## maboussoud

السلام عليكم التضخم :  *هو ارتفاع المستوى العام للأسعار ، ويتم قياس المستوى العام بمتوسط سعر السلع والخدمات للبلد .* *وليس بالضرورة أن يكون الارتفاع في جميع الأسعار لأنه وحتى في أوقات التضخم الشديدة بعض الأسعار قد تكون ثابتة نسبيا أو البعض الآخر من الأسعار قد ينخفض .*  العلاقة بين أسعار الفائدة والتضخم  *التضخم هو أحد العوامل الرئيسية التي تقرر مستوى أسعار الفائدة . لهذا السبب فإن أي بيانات اقتصادية أو معلومات مالية يبدو أنها ستؤثر في أسعار الفائدة أو التضخم سيكون لها أهمية كبيرة لدى التجار لأنها سوف تقدم فرص جديدة للمتاجرة حينما يقوم السوق بإعادة تقييم نفسه .*  *التضخم العالي يزيد من التكلفه على اسعار الفائدة على المدى الطويل ولهذا فانه يؤثر على اسعار الفائدة و يرفعها مما يقلل من التوجه الى الاقتراض. وعليه فان توقف الناس عن الشراء ( اي قلة الطلب) يزيد من المنتجات المعروضه و بالتالي يقل الانتاج وهذا يؤدي الى زيادة البطالة. او ما يدعى بالكساد*  إعلان أسعار الفائدة ودور البنك المركزى *إن إحدى أهم الأحداث التي ترتبط بالمصرف الاحتياطي الفدرالي و التي تهم تاجر تبادل العملات هي إعلان أسعار الفائدة Interest rates* *وهو مؤشر مهم جدا يعكس لنا نظرة عن المؤشرات الاقتصادية الأخرى ومقدار التحكم في التضخم و سياسة العرض النقدي او المالي.*  ماذا يحدث زاد الفائده : طبعا العمله سوف سيزيد قيمتها امام باقى العملات  والعكس صحيح ارجو كتابه على الاقل كلمه شكر

----------


## ابو لاما

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
ودي وتقديري . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد عبد الرحمن

مشكور أخي على معلوماتك

----------


## عمرو خضر

:Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good: بس بيفكرنى بكلام الدكتور فى المحاضره

----------


## adoctor

شكرا جزيلا ....بس وانا داخل كنت رح اتكرفت عالدرج وانا داخل  بسرعه

----------


## cut guy

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المهم 
وننتظر بكره قارار الفائده ان شاء الله

----------

